# Help On Pm 940m Pdf



## stevemetsch (Apr 30, 2016)

I am new to milling but pretty machinery savvy. I am completely befuddled on how to use the manual quill feed handwheel and depth stop. Does anyone have a video showing that in action.
The handwheel would be useful for dialing in depth of cut, but mine always jumps out of engagement and settings are lost. Also, what looks like the depth stop dial at the hub of the quill handles is festooned with knobs and knurls which seem to have no purpose. The manual is of no use.
If someone can explain all of this I would be very happy.
Steve in Santa Barbara


----------



## GarageWrench (Jun 13, 2016)

I have the same mill, and mine is also a pdf, and there is no depth stop. The handles for the pdf engagement, a threaded oblong knob to stop the handle from engaging and also a threaded handle to set the depth scale on the down feed. That's it. I wish there was a stop, I have a few ideas but I really haven't needed one so far. Hope this helps if yer still out there.
	

		
			
		

		
	











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevemetsch (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks,
I figured out the knobs although the one to keep the DF from engaging seems useless.
The knob that sets the depth scale DOES let you set it as a depth stop although the quill goes down about .100" past zero.  Mine is hard to turn/adjust but it is useable.
The PDF works but if I disengage it I cannot reengage it. I just took some pictures to send to PM to ask for help.
Thanks for the response.
Steve


----------



## GarageWrench (Jun 13, 2016)

please post your findings, i cannot get the depth scale know to work as a stop on mine but the PDF will disengage and re-engauge just fine.


----------



## stevemetsch (Jun 13, 2016)

Buck,
Loosen the lock handle,. Grab the ring with the scale on it and twist it so the depth you want lines up with the witness mark. Lock the handle. Give it a try.
Mines stops past zero near the number 5. PM is working on a fix.
Steve


----------

